# Benifiber



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone,I have just bought a jar of benifiber, its a high fibre suppliment that you add to drinks, has anyone tried it before, I have read conflicting reviews some people found it helped others found it didnt??http://www.benefiber.com/index.shtmlThanksMatt


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Sorry I should have mentioned i suffer from frequent loose stools and I am looking for something to bulk up stool and reduce trips to the toilet!!Thanks AgainMatt


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I really like Benefiber... it does for me what you are hoping it will do for you. It is tasteless.. and I have put it in any number of hot and cold beverages and ... there really is no taste. It doesn't thicken anything up either and I have been known to put more than 2 tsp's in an 8oz beverage and still... no taste or texture change.(Plus they have little travel packages of individual doses which are great to take to work or whenever one is out for the day. Just put it in a water bottle and shake!)Wish you all the best.


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Thanks BQ!!I bought some this afternoon done 1.5 teaspoons in 300ml of water will start with that dosage for a few days then up it, ill keep you posted.ThanksMatt


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Benefiber won't bulk up. It's just a slippery fiber when it gets in there. For me it makes everything worse. Good luck.


----------

